# Diner hours and menus



## snowday (Nov 29, 2019)

At Christmas time we are traveling from Gallup NM to LA on SW Chief in a sleeping car. The train is scheduled to leave at 6:40PM but is mostly a little late to really late (goes without saying I guess.) From what I understand if we are on the train before 7:30 we should be okay for dinner, but after that it becomes iffy. Is this correct? I have seen conflicting information about breakfast the next morning. Is it a full menu or continental breakfast?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 29, 2019)

according to Amtrak.com, you should be OK if you board by 8:30. If the train is late, those hours may be extended (but it will depend on the crew).
https://www.amtrak.com/dining-car



> *Meal Times*
> Breakfast: Available 6:30 - 10 am; board by 9:30 am
> Lunch: Available 11:30 am - 3 pm; board by 2:30 pm
> Dinner: Available: 5:00 - 9:30 pm; board by 8:30 pm
> ...



If I remember correctly, if your train is on time, breakfast will be early and abbreviated.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 29, 2019)

I've only taken the _Southwest Chief_ once, but I believe that they stopped serving breakfast at San Bernardino. That's 5:42 a.m. if on time, although thanks to the overnight time change it should 'feel' an hour later to you. Your sleeper attendant should be able to awaken you in time for breakfast if you so ask him (or her) the evening before. Some items on the regular menu may be unavailable.


----------

